# Best Shampoo?



## Duke_Freedom (Jun 30, 2009)

Looking for a good shampoo

Any suggestions?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild, and Bilt Hamber Auto-wash - two of the freest rinsing shampoos you'll find.
Also cleans very well too, which is equally important.


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bilt Hamber Auto-wash and Duragloss 901


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Dodo BTBM, Duragloss 901 or Optimum Car Shampoo for me.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Herbal Essences for me.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Herbal Essences for me.


:lol: We have a winner :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Dodo Juice BTBM for me, great stuff :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Somebody knows quite a bit about shampoos on here.....but I just can't think who it is  :lol: :lol:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Megs HW, Zym Autowash (green stuff) or 901. Humm, just about any shampoo from a good DW approved supplier really.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Somebody knows quite a bit about shampoos on here.....but I just can't think who it is  :lol: :lol:


I wonder Mark:lol:


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Somebody knows quite a bit about shampoos on here.....but I just can't think who it is  :lol: :lol:


over 3hrs and he's not replied to a shampoo topic?????

must be the heat!!

:lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I wonder Mark:lol:


Oh yes, of course....Ross :thumb:

...can _you_ think who it is I meant? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Oh yes, of course....Ross :thumb:
> 
> ...can _you_ think who it is I meant? :lol: :lol:


I knew exactialy :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

So a good shampoo heres what I would recommend Dodo BTBM and SN shampoo,Optimum Shampoo Duragloss 901,Carlack Shampoo and Serious Performance shampoo.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

PJS said:


> Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild, and Bilt Hamber Auto-wash


Agreed. Got both these myself. Not used BH for some time now (since I got BTBM). Also have AG Shampoo and Megs Nxt, prefer the 2 above tho!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Just ask *'RosswithashampooOCD'* lol :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Just ask *'RosswithashampooOCD'* lol :lol:


:lol: Good one I wonder if the Mods could change my name to that:lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> :lol: Good one I wonder if the Mods could change my name to that:lol:


Am sure they can mate, lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It would cement my place in the shampoo mad bin:lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Am sure they can mate, lol


I think it's long enough as it is


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I think it's long enough as it is


What about the User Name Do dum:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

ive used most and for value and quality autosmart autowash,then chem guys maxi suds 2, followoed by btm :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Depends if you have a pressure washer.

Something like BH Autowash leaves a great finish, if your using a garden hose and normal tap pressure. 

However I use CG Citrus Wash & Gloss most of the time. When hosing down Autowash left a better finish. Since i started using a pressure washer, role reversal, CW&G leaves a better finish.

I also find/found Autowash a little more fiddly to use. It dosen't/didn't feel as lubricated and had to be more careful about dilution ratios. CW&G yu could just chuck in a couple of capfulls into a bucket and fill up.

(notice the use of past tense in my post )


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Herbal Essences for me.


Tresemme Deep Cleansing FTW :thumb:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Some say he has Lambswool Mitts as hands, or that he showers with BTBM....all that we know is he's called RosswithashampooOCD!!!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

m0bov said:


> Some say he has Lambswool Mitts as hands, or that he showers with BTBM....all that we know is he's called RosswithashampooOCD!!!!!


Nice one :lol: :lol:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Sorry, had to be done......I'll get my coat.


----------



## Duke_Freedom (Jun 30, 2009)

Is it the guy who looks like he drinks btbm that knows about shampoo or what? I'm confused...

anyhow, i'll get some born to be mild and 901 

Thanks guys


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I got my 901 today... smells gooooooood :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Out of all the shampoos I have tried, Duragloss 901 would be my favourite for a lovely slick wash solution, effective cleaning and easy rinsing... Properly sized bottles available of it too...

Shampoo Plus from Meguiars comes a close second


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

costco turtlewax wash&wax 16 quid a 25ltr
seriously i like autosmart duet then gone over with aqua wax its like a double sheeting effect as duet already contains wax and things


----------



## TomW (Jun 29, 2009)

I notice no-one's mentioned zaino Z 7 show car wash.

Is there a reason for this? What benefits will other washes give me that this doesn't have?

I'll move to BTBM when my current Z7 stock has run out


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Duragloss 901


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Duke_Freedom said:


> Is it the guy who looks like he drinks btbm that knows about shampoo or what? I'm confused...
> 
> anyhow, i'll get some born to be mild and 901
> 
> Thanks guys


Its a running joke on DW About me trying so many shampoos:lol:


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

I like 901 but i've only tried a few. 
Its sudsless though.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

No votes for CG wash and gloss ? Was thinking of buying this on Saturday at the Glasgow meet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

fleagala said:


> I like 901 but i've only tried a few.
> Its sudsless though.


901 sudsless !? Something is very wrong there, it foams up like crazy.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

supernatural now


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

This stuff has been getting some rave reviews recently http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi...-1016-poly-wash-wax-concentrate/prod_592.html but I haven't used it myself ..... yet 

Then Duragloss 901 [again not used it myself] and finally...

DodoJuice Born to be Mild, which I do use, and think is excellent! :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

mellowfellow said:


> No votes for CG wash and gloss ? Was thinking of buying this on Saturday at the Glasgow meet.


I use it and love it. Used right it has excelent cleaning power and leaves a gorgeous deep glossy streak free shine. Some say it kills beading, I've yet to see it, but where it has I put it down to it having a micro sealent (which gives it the gloss part) and is just adding an additional layer of protection.


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Just changed from AG to BTBM and thought it was a marked improvement, I put 3 caps in but it was 1 to much I think. Much better foaming and slickier finish and also it smelt great !!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I use a couple of squirts - works a treat


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i use 2 caps in 12 litres of water, to be honest i think 1 would be enough


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> I use it and love it. Used right it has excelent cleaning power and leaves a gorgeous deep glossy streak free shine. Some say it kills beading, I've yet to see it, but where it has I put it down to it having a micro sealent (which gives it the gloss part) and is just adding an additional layer of protection.[/QUOTE
> 
> well i bought the hyper wash one , but dilution rates are same as daily one 4000:1. 2ml to 8 litres.
> Or 1 Us fl oz to 1 Us gallon ) 30 ml to 3.8 litres. ) 60ml to 8 litres if you want to strip of old LSP etc .


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've tried Dodo Born to be Mild, Megs Gold Class and Autoglym but my favourite and the one I keep going back to is Duragloss 901.


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmm, think I need to order some Duragloss 901 after reading all the reviews here.
Can't find it in the shops over here (The Netherlands) though.


----------

